# Unusual heart throbs



## KayC (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anybody have unusual taste in the opposite sex?

For example, I've never found Brad Pitt attractive.
I've got a crush on Richard Dawkins (professor) and Kevin Spacey (actor), but not many people understand it!

Who are your unusual heart throbs???

(I came up with this topic when Katie said she's attracted to David Milliband - sorry Katie, but I think it's highly unusual !!)


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine has to be David Carradine as Kwai Chang Cain in Kung Fu for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

I adore Sue Perkins and Victoria Coren!


----------



## FairyNuff (Oct 1, 2010)

David Mitchell, yummy! I never like traditionally handsome people, personality is always the winner for me


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2010)

I love rowan atkinson and i have a ponchone for nicholas witchell he is the royal reporter on bbc news.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Can I say The Queen and Princess Margaret? (well, when they were much younger!). 

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Can I say The Queen and Princess Margaret? (well, when they were much younger!).
> 
> Andy



Your knighthood is in the post...


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Your knighthood is in the post...



Actually, I think a fate akin to Mike's is more likely (see famous animals thread)!

Andy


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

How about Wilma Flintstone!  This is by far my all-time favourite cartoon!  Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

toby said:


> How about Wilma Flintstone!  This is by far my all-time favourite cartoon!  Toby.



Betty, surely!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Betty, surely!



Both of them at the same time!! 

As you know, I already seem to have 'form' with 'TOONS!


----------



## newbs (Oct 1, 2010)

Phil Spencer from Relocation, hmmmm


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Betty, surely!




Yeah Betty Rubble too!  Toby.


----------



## katie (Oct 1, 2010)

KayC said:


> ...
> (I came up with this topic when Katie said she's attracted to David Milliband - sorry Katie, but I think it's highly unusual !!)



Really?? I think he's very good looking  I accidentally mentioned this to my mum when I was a bit tipsy - gah how embarrassing, she did agree he is good looking for a politician though.

I can't think of any strange ones now, but I know ive got a few!

Btw, I agree about Brad Pitt, really don't see it.  Kevin Spacey and Richard Dawkins are awesome, but can't say I fancy them


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kate Silverstone from BBC breakfast. It's the smile that does it. 

And Fearne Cotton. I won't even try to explain.

As a man, I can see Kevin Spacey and Phil Spencer. Richard Dawkins as the intelectual but surely not looks ??? 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> ...Richard Dawkins as the intelectual but surely not looks ???
> 
> Rob



I used to fancy his wife, Lalla Ward, when she played Romana in Dr Who


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 1, 2010)

Russell Howard. I normally like my men a lot more manly... Some muscle, stubble and a hairy body (apparently the hairy body thing isn't normal...?) but I'm a sucker for a man who can make me laugh, and Russell's gangliness is kind of... hot 

My mum has always had a thing for George Michael


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> My mum has always had a thing for George Michael



Ah! Going the 'safe' route eh?


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I used to fancy his wife, Lalla Ward, when she played Romana in Dr Who



Agreed. Didn't realise she was married to Dawkins. Also, apparently, Tom Baker for a while, and had a friendship with Douglas Adams. A proper all-round good egg ! 

Rob


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I love rowan atkinson and i have a ponchone for nicholas witchell he is the royal reporter on bbc news.



Ok I have to admit it someday but I had a bit of a fancy  for rowan atkinson in blackadder 2, only in blackadder 2.... lets be clear about that hehehe


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 1, 2010)

Aleksandr Orlov. Ooh that accent, and the cheeky grin.


----------



## KayC (Oct 1, 2010)

I can see the attraction of Russell Howard and Nicholas Witchell.....
The queen? My hub fancied her when she was very young.  Andy, do you fancy Camilla as well???
Kaite, if David is for you, Ed is for me!

I've got more: Michael Stipe from REM (Unusual? or maybe not?)


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

KayC said:


> Andy, do you fancy Camilla as well???



Bleh!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I adore Sue Perkins and Victoria Coren!



Sue perkins NO

victoria however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I remember seeing her on question time and thinking why have I never heard of her.


One from me = sarah millican



Though I do have an usually large list in the "I would" file


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Sue perkins NO...



It's the short hairstyle!


----------



## shirl (Oct 1, 2010)

All of my daughters (male) tutors!!! Why are artists sooo lvly?


----------



## cazscot (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh where do I start?  

Ken Stott (Rebus) he is so yummy, especially with that nose . All the male cast of Taggart, even Alex Norton .  Tim Roth, always liked him and now I am hooked to "lie to me" and yes I can see the atrraction of Kevin Spacey.  Right I better stop now I am embarrasing myself...


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 1, 2010)

Hugh Laurie in Jeeves & Wooster!  Must be the Dinner Jacket!!


----------



## Annimay (Oct 1, 2010)

Mark Stacey from Flog It.

When I was about 7 or 8, my first crush was on Scott from Thunderbirds.  As a young teenager it was George Best.


----------



## katie (Oct 1, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hugh Laurie ...



totally agree, house is hot  well, his old man paunch does put me off but he's awesome


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 2, 2010)

My choices would be Kirsty Wark and Mariella Frostrup, I guess there is something about velvety voices with a suggestion of intelligence to back it up.  I guess they would both scrub up nicely too!  



Northerner said:


> It's [Sue Perkin's] short hairstyle!


Ms Perkins is very good on Radio 4's Just A Minute but then on radio you cannot see her hairstyle!  A lady with a good sense of humour is a plus though, and so unusual!



KayC said:


> I've got a crush on ... Kevin Spacey (actor), but not many people understand it!


A friend of mine once told me she _used_ to find Spacey attractive but then realised he was going bald and changed her mind.  I am still unsure why she then seemed to get upset with me when I stated that this 'obsession with appearances' was typical of women and so unlike men.  
Another female acquaintance of mine met Spacey and had a conversation with him on a tube into London but did not recognise him.  His [female] PA in the seat next to him ensured that she realised her mistake before they said their goodbyes.  



katie said:


> KayC said:
> 
> 
> > ... I came up with this topic when Katie said she's attracted to David Milliband ...
> ...


Does this mean that Labour have blown the female vote by electing Ed?  They will be upset.


----------



## katie (Oct 2, 2010)

rossoneri, next time you walk down the street look at any couples and decide whether the guy or girl is better looking. I bet you will decide the majority of girls are better looking


----------



## KayC (Oct 2, 2010)

Shirl, I went to art school about uh...30 years ago, but I wasn't so lucky.  All my tutors were rather miserable female...

Yes, Hugh Laurie, he's weird + great!

Spacey on tube??????
He's talented, intelligent, and yet very down-to-earth.

I've got another one: In Spooks, who I fancy is Harry, although everybody's favourite would be Lucas. (or John???)


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 2, 2010)

katie said:


> rossoneri, next time you walk down the street look at any couples and decide whether the guy or girl is better looking. I bet you will decide the majority of girls are better looking


 but I would find it so hard to judge them on appearance alone.  Plus I believe I do have a certain in-built bias towards the looks of the ladies.  If however your point is that the girls are more vain than the guys then I do believe that I would probably have to concede on that point.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> but I would find it so hard to judge them on appearance alone.  Plus I believe I do have a certain in-built bias towards the looks of the ladies.  If however your point is that the girls are more vain than the guys then I do believe that I would probably have to concede on that point.



Ooh! You're taking a bit of a risk mate!


----------



## AndyS (Oct 2, 2010)

For me it's Joe Absolom awwww


----------



## katie (Oct 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! You're taking a bit of a risk mate!



Not even going to reply


----------



## RachelT (Oct 3, 2010)

Ummm....Will kind of admit having a likeing for Chris Packham, Peter Jones from the Dragons Den (although he needs a personality transplant) and Richard Hammond. Charlie Stayt the newreader is kinda cute too.


----------



## katie (Oct 3, 2010)

I fancy the 18 year old who closes his eyes when he sings on X Factor :/


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2010)

RachelT said:


> Ummm....Will kind of admit having a likeing for Chris Packham, Peter Jones from the Dragons Den (although he needs a personality transplant) and Richard Hammond. Charlie Stayt the newreader is kinda cute too.



Chris Packam used to live on my road!  

I'm afraid I really dislike Charlie Stayt - he always seems distracted when interviewing people, like he's not interested in what their replies are, only his next question.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 3, 2010)

I used to fancy Gill Grissom (csi) just thought he was real handsome for an older guy! 

cant think of who else atm haha


----------



## cazscot (Oct 4, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I used to fancy Gill Grissom (csi) just thought he was real handsome for an older guy!
> 
> cant think of who else atm haha




Oh yeh is is gorgeous...  We saw him in a play last Summer in Chicago, in one of these small thearters, we were only feet from the stage, you could almost reach out and touch him.  Dont worry I didnt...  I was mesmorised all though the play  .  He is as gorgeous in real life...


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2010)

Richard Hammond is quite cute in a puppyish sort of way. When I was tiny, I had a huge crush on Cliff Michelmore, I loved his voice, he was a sort of universal uncle. Gil Grissom has bandy legs!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 4, 2010)

Im not to fussy to be honest, anyone will do...............


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Im not to fussy to be honest, anyone will do...............



Charlie Drake?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 4, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Charlie Drake?



Is that asking me if I find that man attractive, or would he take anyone...lol


----------



## katie (Oct 4, 2010)

I fancy Thirteen from House but you said "Does anybody have unusual taste in the *opposite sex*?"


----------



## KayC (Oct 4, 2010)

katie said:


> I fancy Thirteen from House but you said "Does anybody have unusual taste in the *opposite sex*?"



Now I will change the original question to: Does anybody have unusual taste in uh.....both sexes??


----------



## katie (Oct 4, 2010)

KayC said:


> Now I will change the original question to: Does anybody have unusual taste in uh.....both sexes??



haha. Guess the only thing that makes it strange is that i'm straight  (so far )


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 4, 2010)

katie said:


> haha. Guess the only thing that makes it strange is that i'm straight  (so far )


Yes but is thirteen??


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2010)

David Essex.....he gave me his gorgeous smile when I was in the front row watching him in Footloose.....I met him afterwards and when he said "how you doing" all I could manage was goaodkfawoehfaogdgknealnflkdngasld i.e. total and utter gobblydook, and I'm not normally at a loss for words


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 4, 2010)

*To all the women in the world juggling diabetes with childbirth, work and homelife that has to be strong everyday.  [/B*


----------



## katie (Oct 4, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Yes but is thirteen??



Nope, she's openly bisexual  (does that mean I have a chance??)


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 5, 2010)

Tim Curry as Frank N Furter.

And...erm.....Justin Hawkins. 

Oh and Morgan Freeman's voice.  

So all I need is a crossdressing glam rock star with God's voice.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 5, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Tim Curry as Frank N Furter.



Yes! I know what you mean!! 

(cough)

Andy "speaks in a deep manly voice for the rest of the day" HB


----------



## wakman (Oct 5, 2010)

Jessica Rabbit or Betty Boobs oops i mean boop !


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 6, 2010)

katie said:


> Nope, she's openly bisexual (does that mean I have a chance??)


Katie, I am sure you have a chance with anyone you choose.  Just be aware though that as thirteen is of the female variety you would be judged far more on your looks than on your personality or character!   OK I will get my coat.  

As you are a fan of House you may enjoy this from yesterday's Guardian.  As a fan of both characters I do like the Holmes connection but I take exception to the suggestion that House has 'glaring character flaws'.  I view young Greg approach to life as being quite inspirational and indeed view him as the perfect role model for how to conduct myself at work although I do not have quite the same approach as him towards the handling my medicine ... just yet!


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sean Bean but only his voice 

(well actually the way he walks too   )


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Sean Bean but only his voice
> 
> (well actually the way he walks too   )



I dunno how he looks now, but the rear elevation looked rather good too, especially in those sharpe trousers.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ducky from NCIS pppwwooorrrrr
House
Data


----------



## gail1 (Oct 9, 2010)

i know i cant be greedy and have all 3 so Dr Donald 'Ducky' Mallard (David McCall) it is


----------

